
How do I find out what programs are used for building Kayak's website - enazhat
can anyone tell me what softwares are used to build kayak.com ???
======
gibet
Take a look here :
[https://www.kayak.com/careers/usa/](https://www.kayak.com/careers/usa/) You
can find out the main frameworks used. There's a lot of Java, we can assume
they use Eclipse or InteliJ as IDE (software as you said), but we can take a
look closer here : [https://www.linkedin.com/title/software-engineer-at-
kayak](https://www.linkedin.com/title/software-engineer-at-kayak) You can find
some people with skill in resume : Development Tools: Git, Eclipse, Visual
Studio, Firebug, Fiddler

Have fun

